# Hanging Sheetrock in house without windows



## Sydney0831 (Feb 7, 2021)

We are building a house in Iowa. Our windows are delayed due to Covid, so our builder covered those areas with plastic from the exterior- we have MANY windows. Small amounts of snow still come through. Sheetrock was hung this week and I see a dusting of snow inside what would be the window sill. I cannot imagine it’s ok to continue with mud and tape. Do we have any options to continue work or should we stop until the windows arrive? Has anyone been in this situation before and had a good solution for keeping the work does weathertight so drywall work can continue inside? Additional note- it’s going to be below 0 degrees this week.


----------



## CustomDrywaller (Feb 10, 2021)

Sydney0831 said:


> We are building a house in Iowa. Our windows are delayed due to Covid, so our builder covered those areas with plastic from the exterior- we have MANY windows. Small amounts of snow still come through. Sheetrock was hung this week and I see a dusting of snow inside what would be the window sill. I cannot imagine it’s ok to continue with mud and tape. Do we have any options to continue work or should we stop until the windows arrive? Has anyone been in this situation before and had a good solution for keeping the work does weathertight so drywall work can continue inside? Additional note- it’s going to be below 0 degrees this week.


I am a drywall contractor in Atlanta and we get a fairly cold winter but nothing like you do. The drywall should not be hung or finished if you cannot keep the temp above freezing. If using glue while hanging it will be useless under forty degrees. If your joints freeze at any time you can look forward to issues later. Hope this helps.


----------

